# RR: 154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"



## Trout

*1.	Richter	(1960, Moscow)










2.	Gilels	(1973)










3.	Richter	(1960, studio)










4.	Rubinstein	(1963)










5.	Pollini	(2002)










6.	Serkin	(1962)










7.	Arrau	(1967)










8.	Brendel	(1994)










9.	Gilels	(1961, live)










10.	Horowitz	(1972)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Richter	(1960, Moscow)
2.	Gilels	(1973)
3.	Richter	(1960, studio)
4.	Rubinstein	(1963)
5.	Pollini	(2002)
6.	Serkin	(1962)
7.	Arrau	(1967)
8.	Brendel	(1994)
9.	Gilels	(1961, live)
10.	Horowitz	(1972)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

